# Police Mountain Bike Class



## sibsjr (Nov 20, 2003)

Police Mountain Bike CLass scheduled for October 16-20, 2006 at Framingham Police Department. Class is given by IPMBA certified instructors. Cost is $250 for the week. Class includes classroom and over 20 hours of on bike instruction and riding. Live Fire also included on the last day of the class. Applicants must be sworn Police Officers currently assigned to bike patrol, officers applying to become members of a bike unit, or members of a department considering the use of bicycles on patrol. 

For registration information contact Lt. Paul Shastany at 508 872 1212 ext 230 or 508 620 4906. For questions regarding the class or its content please contact Officer Chris Langmeyer at 774 836 6604.


----------

